# LED Side Mirrors Installed on Holden Cruze



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

Well my LED Side Mirrors arrived the other day and after having the scalps painted to match colour of car (As they were White ) dicided to install this weekend

Couple of photos of the fininsh LED Mirror installed.


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow those look really good. Where did u buy those at and was it hard to install the them


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Are those the ones from smithclub? Someone on here bought them and had to return because they didn't fit on us models. 

Looks nice!


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

No way... Hey cruzeman do u know anywhere where I can get the right parts for the us model cause I look on line and I'm never sure if the product will fit when I order them


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> Wow those look really good. Where did u buy those at and was it hard to install the them


I know someone in Korea who got them for me 

Installation was not the easiest  but well worth it , took about 3 hours all up




cruzeman said:


> Are those the ones from smithclub? Someone on here bought them and had to return because they didn't fit on us models.
> 
> Looks nice!


Thanks 

No not the Smithclub as I believe they are not the same screw holes inside .

These are Genuine GM Daewoo from a friend in Korea and are same internal screw holes so was very happy 


Was a real pain installing them but worth the Effort


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

Looking good man. How much did you pay for them?


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

queencitypr0 said:


> Looking good man. How much did you pay for them?


$120 AUD for the pair Shipped


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i wonder if they would fit the US model?? I was in the middle of thinking about how i can add led blinkers to the sideview mirrors. Got some ideas from the cobalt forum but wanted to see if there is anything better before i decide to start this project.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Chefmaster87 said:


> No way... Hey cruzeman do u know anywhere where I can get the right parts for the us model cause I look on line and I'm never sure if the product will fit when I order them


 
usually you can research on this forum if an item will work on the us model. Sometimes you just have to cross your fingers, everything I bought so far I knew would work but these mirrors i would be leary of until we get some more info on them.


----------



## queencitypr0 (Feb 16, 2011)

not bad


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> i wonder if they would fit the US model?? I was in the middle of thinking about how i can add led blinkers to the sideview mirrors. Got some ideas from the cobalt forum but wanted to see if there is anything better before i decide to start this project.


 
you will see with this photo the main screw areas needed , there is 3 main screws which lock it all in and they must me the same in Thr aftrmarket LED Side Mirror Kit you Purchae or it will not work


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

so if mine look like your pic above then it should work. do you have any info on how i can purchase these or was it just from a friend in korea?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Ok cool thanks I'll have to try it out and let everybody know


----------



## Dwnshft (May 16, 2011)

Are thee side mirrors also powered and heated like the OEM ones?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

i wonder if these would fit our US cruzes??

Chevy Holden Cruze 2 Way LED Winker Side Mirror Cover | eBay


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> so if mine look like your pic above then it should work. do you have any info on how i can purchase these or was it just from a friend in korea?


Sorry no info where he got them from at moment 

If the 3 holes are the same as mine on your ABS plastic mounting Body you should be ok with this set 





Dwnshft said:


> Are thee side mirrors also powered and heated like the OEM ones?


 
Yes still powered and heated , you only receive the body when you purchase the Side mirrors you do not recieve the glass , you remove and replace that from your old Side Mirrors 



cruzeman said:


> i wonder if these would fit our US cruzes??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
They look the same , maybe send them an email and ask for photo inside of the Black plastic Housing to see if screw holes are the same


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Looks great! 
I want these for my Cruze but noT sure if they would fit Dont want to waste money on parts that dont fit lol. 
I might just get my mirrors wrapped in carbon fiber. Easy fix! 

CHEVYCRUZE RS


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

found these on ebay....







Chevy Holden Cruze 2 Way LED Winker Side Mirror Cover | eBay

this is what the guy told me about them fitting on US cruze

We have purchase historys which show 
this item for Chevy Epica made by GM Daewoo is sold to your country without any problem.

Thanks and best regards,


*- xauto-artx*

*hmmmmm...what to do???*


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm not usually big on mods, but those are freakin' sexy.

The body colors should match, right? Does Holden use the same Ice Blue Metallic as Chevy?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> I'm not usually big on mods, but those are freakin' sexy.
> 
> The body colors should match, right? Does Holden use the same Ice Blue Metallic as Chevy?


hahaha, my car is barely a cruze anymore with all the mods ive done.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

LucyCruze said:


> I'm not usually big on mods, but those are freakin' sexy.
> 
> The body colors should match, right? Does Holden use the same Ice Blue Metallic as Chevy?


I think they ship white...the buyer had to get them painted to match...


----------



## LucyCruze (Jul 1, 2011)

gman19 said:


> I think they ship white...the buyer had to get them painted to match...


Ah, sorry -- I was referring to the ones on eBay that cruzeman posted. They offer different colors and chrome ones too.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

I like em. Nice work!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

the one i posted from ebay come painted.


----------



## Caballero777 (Jun 20, 2011)

Gotta have em...really nice!


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> found these on ebay....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

So what was your decision , did you order  or still deciding


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

They are supposed to send me pics of bolt pattern.

Chevycruzers, didn't u take ur mirror off? Do u have pics of pattern ?


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

Any news? I'm really interested in doing this to my American Cruze too.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

The seller did not send me the pics I requested yet. I will have to contact him again.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

they have a pic on here now that shows the location of the mounting bolts. will this work on a USA cruze???


Chevy Holden Cruze 3 Way LED Winker Side Mirror Cover | eBay


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

can anyone check or has anyone confirmed this yet? sorry that I won't be able to check.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

received several pics from a guy in korea selling the led sideview mirrors. Can anyone tell by these pictures if they will fit the american cruze???


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

ok, i got the sideview mirrors off the car but do not how to pop the glass out of the housing. i pushed the mirror down and tried to pop off with screwdriver but it is not popping off. any ideas?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Where are you auscruzer, need your help!


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> received several pics from a guy in korea selling the led sideview mirrors. Can anyone tell by these pictures if they will fit the american cruze???


I can tell you they will fit Australian Cruze


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Where are you auscruzer, need your help!


I am Here  will try and get photo to show you how to pop glass out ​


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

I tried to pop glass but nothing was happening and was.afraid to force it


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> ok, i got the sideview mirrors off the car but do not how to pop the glass out of the housing. i pushed the mirror down and tried to pop off with screwdriver but it is not popping off. any ideas?


 
Ok here is picture , I had my top finger more centralised to give even pressure , also when a applying pressure to remove with screwdriver i had it also more centralised to the middle , 1st time off is very hard , you have to apply a bit of pressure , once you have popped the 1st lock in lug it is then easier to slowly work your way either side poping the lugs until finally it will just come off after about 4 lugs have unpopped 

I also used cardboard under screwdriver to protect paintwork , this is not my photo but a photo i found that helped me 

See how you go


----------



## Curoudo (Jun 15, 2011)

any luck cruzeman?


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

not yet, i will try again this weekend to pop the glass out so i can see if the holes match up


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

well i broke the mirror as i was trying to remove it.. o well
does anyone know how to remove the glass? From what I read the black frame that holds the mirror is supposed to pop out with a flat head screwdriver but obviously I cannot get it out!!


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

:question:
I guess I will just wait for new mirror to arrive to see how its attached to motor.


----------



## AusCruzer (Jun 18, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> well i broke the mirror as i was trying to remove it.. o well
> does anyone know how to remove the glass? From what I read the black frame that holds the mirror is supposed to pop out with a flat head screwdriver but obviously I cannot get it out!!


Have replied to your PM , sorry for late reply but been Overseas for short Holiday


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

no problem, thanks for responding!


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

This whole mirror thing is driving me nuts. I too have been trying to find a set that is "confirmed" to fit the US model. All the ebay sellers have confirmed they don't. Closest I've come is cruzeimports (not sure if they fit or not, but seeing that they come in chrome only anyways.. pass) and viniati. I shot viniati an email asking the following: " I am interested in your led side mirror covers, but am not sure if they will fit my US model. It is a 2012 ltz rs. (black granite metallic) All other led mirror covers I've come across only fit the non US models. Also, if they do fit, can I order them in my cars color? Thanks." and here was the vague reply: "Hi thank you for your inquiry. Currently we are out of stock. I have not heard of them not fitting USA model. We have not had any returns."

Thank You,
Chris :uhh:


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

a seller in korea sent me several pics of the inside of his covers. I have been trying to take mine apart to see if his will fit.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

here are a couple of pics of the inside of the us sideview mirror. I still cannot confirm if these will fit. I cannot figure out how to pull all of the guts out of the shell as the us version doesnt have screws on the bottom of outer shell like the european models. Im about to install my new mirror so once that is in this project will be shelved. I do not want to keep buying new mirrors!!!!








http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260576065868&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649


----------



## krinksta (Mar 27, 2012)

Bump... Any luck?


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

Any chance ur korean friend can tell us any online web site to order ? my cruze is korean so it will be plug and play


----------



## mido (Sep 28, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> received several pics from a guy in korea selling the led sideview mirrors. Can anyone tell by these pictures if they will fit the american cruze???


Any links , is this on ebay ?


----------

